

Hacked Celeb Pics Made Reddit Enough Cash to Run Its Servers for a Month - joeyyang
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/celeb-pics-reddit-gold/?mbid=social_twitter

======
kelukelugames
Someone mentioned 27 days of Reddit server time was roughly $700. If this were
true then the article is not newsworthy.

~~~
golgappi
Exactly. Even if it was more, the article seems to be extremely eager to blame
reddit with excessive maliciousness just cause reddit deleted the subreddit
after 6 days and not immediately. Any regular site member knows that any
subreddit that violates the rules is given one and only one warning. Once
TheFappening released all pics of all celebs on the first day, nobody was sure
that one of them was a minor. A day later reddit gave the warning, and all of
the minor celebrity's pics were "more or less" removed. Aside from the minor's
nudes thing, so far the reason for which the subreddit was banned aren't part
of reddit's policies, which is probably why they decided to let it run until
they started having legal issues. What here is so malicious that it suddenly
makes reddit worthy of an article-full of criticism on a major tech magazine?
I don't know.

